# Eliel & Wattie Ink



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

I have some kits by ELIEL and love them. Wondering if anyone has used their sister company WATTIE INK's Contender Jersey and bibs and/or the speedsuits. I think the kits are ok but the speedsuits from what I understand are cut a touch more upright than what a roadie may like. Also wondering how the pad is?

I doubt anyone has used either but I thought it was worth a shot...


----------

